# Best deals



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey fellow campy lovers a friend of mine has just opened a bike shop and asked me to post this. He will beat any price on any campy product. If anyone is looking for gruppos wheels components feel free to email me and I will get you a price. This is all authentic product. 
Again feel free to email me any questions. 
Thanks


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

antihero77 said:


> Hey fellow campy lovers a friend of mine has just opened a bike shop and asked me to post this. He will beat any price on any campy product. If anyone is looking for gruppos wheels components feel free to email me and I will get you a price. This is all authentic product.
> Again feel free to email me any questions.
> Thanks


Well, since this is a not-so-veiled advertising, will he match prices from Ribblecycles, Probikekit and XXcycle.fr? I leave it to you to check groupset and wheelset prices and tell us the answer. 

I assume this mysterious shop is in the US?


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes he will I don't want to say to much and get him in trouble with the rep. But this is all legit he's just trying to stir up some business over the holidays.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Also campy eps will be ready to ship shortly


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

antihero77 said:


> He will beat any price on any campy product.


Nope, he doesn't. I asked about the price for a wheelset that I wanted to buy for quite some time now (because I damaged my old Eurus rear rim) but I couldn't find a good deal on it. So I sent a PM and got a fast answer (thanks!) but the price was $100 more than my usual online shop and $200 more than the two best deals I found today...

BTW: I just bought the wheelset at Total Cycling.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well got time if that is true then all your online shops are selling campy erus at cost


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

IMHO all that does is de value the campy name.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Got Time said:


> Nope, he doesn't. I asked about the price for a wheelset that I wanted to buy for quite some time now (because I damaged my old Eurus rear rim) but I couldn't find a good deal on it. So I sent a PM and got a fast answer (thanks!) but the price was $100 more than my usual online shop and $200 more than the two best deals I found today...
> 
> BTW: I just bought the wheelset at Total Cycling.


Thanks for sharing the information. So I'm guessing his price is close to QBP pricing / US wholesale but still higher than Euro sources?


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice but my buddy's wheels are 2012


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

antihero77 said:


> Also campy eps will be ready to ship shortly


Sure about that?


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok, let's just provide real data:

I asked for the price of a Neutron Ultra wheelset.

The quoted price was: $930.

US shops:
Lickbike: $790 (where I buy most Campagnolo stuff)
We keep you cycling: $721 (out of stock however)

UK:
Total Cycling: $702.


----------



## cured (Sep 21, 2008)

Post count too low to PM.
Send me linky please?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

antihero77 said:


> Well got time if that is true then all your online shops are selling campy erus at cost


Neutron Ultra, $664 at Ribble. Looking at the campy website, they look unchanged for 2012.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Got Time said:


> Ok, let's just provide real data:
> 
> I asked for the price of a Neutron Ultra wheelset.
> 
> ...


GT: It's in the ballpark. Unfortunately, it isn't the same ballpark where you are...


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well gt looks like online retailing is just a pricing battle. If the competition wants to sell gear at thier cost then so be it. But like I said it just devalues the brand.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

antihero77 said:


> Well gt looks like online retailing is just a pricing battle. If the competition wants to sell gear at thier cost then so be it. But like I said it just devalues the brand.


Should we feel bad about shopping around for the best price? It's the same stuff whether it comes England, Ireland, or from Campy USA. I have three campy bikes and the parts and frame for a fourth, I can have Record parts from overseas for less than the cost of Chorus in the US. I'm sure Ribble, Total, and PBK are making a profit.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree they probably are making quite a good profit. Buying close outs lot deals etc. but don't don't be fooled by a good deal. Price does not always dictate quality nor current models.


----------



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

*Competing on price, isn't that what you did?*



antihero77 said:


> I agree they probably are making quite a good profit. Buying close outs lot deals etc. but don't don't be fooled by a good deal. Price does not always dictate quality nor current models.



Your first post was just saying that your buddy will beat any price, then it turns out not to be true, then you sound a little annoyed that the UK shops are competing on price.

I appreciate you and your buddy trying to be competitive, but your first claim was a bit bold.

Rob


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree rob it was a bit bold. But I really never knew that alot of on line retailers were giving stuff away.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

antihero77 said:


> I agree they probably are making quite a good profit. Buying close outs lot deals etc. but don't don't be fooled by a good deal. Price does not always dictate quality nor current models.


All campy parts are made in Italy or Romania. The quality is the same no matter the price. The websites list the year of the component. I built up my newest bike with 2010 components earlier this year and saved around $800.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

*Waking up to the reality of online retailing*



antihero77 said:


> I agree they probably are making quite a good profit. Buying close outs lot deals etc. but don't don't be fooled by a good deal. Price does not always dictate quality nor current models.


Why do you keep insisting on "quality" and "current models" difference? The retailers who prices were quoted by Got Time sell actual Campagnolo stuff, and state clearly which model year they are. Everybody's selling the exact same stuff. So you are barking up the wrong tune. 

One aspect that has been overlooked, assuming all or most of us are US-based shoppers, is warranty. The Euro-based retailers may not warranty, or if they did, it is inconvenient as you'll have to ship back across the Atlantic. But Lickbike and We Keep You Cycling are US-based retailers. I don't know how/if they warranty, but I also don't know about your buddy's bike shop.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

my comment was not just directed at campy. Everything to do with on line shopping


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

antihero77 said:


> I agree rob it was a bit bold. But I really never knew that alot of on line retailers were giving stuff away.


None of the UK based online retailers are giving it away. What they let a US based customer do is avoid paying duty & sales taxes. Although I believe the US Treasury relies on citizens declaring these purchases in their returns......!

Your buddy has to buy from the US distributor who in turn buys in bulk from Italy. That import attracts duty. Hence the high wholesale price.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Try living in Japan where my US dollar doesn't go to far. Typically, I have to purchase everything online. Just makes sense. If I purchased things at the local shop, I would be dirt poor and broke! I tell you the Yen rate is absolutely horrible!


----------



## savechief (Apr 16, 2009)

Got Time said:


> Ok, let's just provide real data:
> 
> I asked for the price of a Neutron Ultra wheelset.
> 
> ...


Your Neutron Ultras would have been $627 (using today's exchange rate) at Shiny Bikes. I've never used them, but keep them in mind for your future Campy purchases. They seem to have the best Campy prices (and some of the best prices overall) when compared to Total Cycling, Ribble, PBK, Wiggle, etc.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

ultimobici said:


> None of the UK based online retailers are giving it away. What they let a US based customer do is avoid paying duty & sales taxes. Although I believe the US Treasury relies on citizens declaring these purchases in their returns......!


More importantly they let customers bypass the US Campagnolo distribution network with its price fixing (dealers get dropped when receipts for warranty repair have prices below the allowed minimums) and markups (I've heard that UK retail can be lower than US wholesale because dealers get product direct from Campagnolo instead of via a distributor with its markup)


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> More importantly they let customers bypass the US Campagnolo distribution network with its price fixing (dealers get dropped when receipts for warranty repair have prices below the allowed minimums) and markups (I've heard that UK retail can be lower than US wholesale because dealers get product direct from Campagnolo instead of via a distributor with its markup)


This last bit is correct. UK retail is lower than US wholesale pricing. The thing is, UK retailers also get their goods from the UK or Euro distributor. Is the issue then with Campagnolo USA applying excessive markup?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

orange_julius said:


> This last bit is correct. UK retail is lower than US wholesale pricing. The thing is, UK retailers also get their goods from the UK or Euro distributor. Is the issue then with Campagnolo USA applying excessive markup?


If Campagnolo took the same attitude as SRAM to grey imports their US dealers wouldn't have to discount as much. 

The thing most buyers in the US overlook is the European recommended retail price is for a product made in Europe so there is zero duty to pay. Also many of the "retailers" that US customers favour aren't even paying wholesale price but distributor rate. 

Campagnolo aren't fleecing anyone with their trade price, it's just a function of import duty and the shift in exchange rates in the wake of the City/Wall St muppets fiasco of 2008.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

It used to be called "retail price maintenance". Campy can get away with it in the US. Not in Europe. It's not legal there.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> More importantly they let customers bypass the US Campagnolo distribution network with its price fixing (dealers get dropped when receipts for warranty repair have prices below the allowed minimums) and markups (I've heard that UK retail can be lower than US wholesale because dealers get product direct from Campagnolo instead of via a distributor with its markup)


The same thing applies when you look at the cost of Sram in the UK compared to the US. 

Take Force shifters which have a RRP in the UK of £445, that is almost $700. But the RRP in the US is only $450 at Competitive Cyclist. What is the reason for the difference? I suspect it's a combination of an extra link in the distribution chain, import duty and that VAT is included. IIRC sales tax is levied on top of the price in the US according to the state you live in.

If you buy your Sram online from the US you save a bit. The post office will charge 18% to cover duty so you'll pay £52 on top of the £290 giving a saving of £100. Pretty good until you bear in mind you have no warranty other than through the original seller. If you have no problems, fair enough. But if you do experience issues, you're looking at either paying for shipping and a lengthy wait or buying a new one. Either way you're stuffed and your £100 saving has evaporated.


----------



## jlwdm (Nov 7, 2009)

ultimobici said:


> I....it's just a function of import duty and the shift in exchange rates in the wake of the City/Wall St muppets fiasco of 2008.


You are comparing to a spike in 2008. The euro is the same as it was 5 years ago. Ups and downs are a part of the currency markets. 

Jeff


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

jlwdm said:


> You are comparing to a spike in 2008. The euro is the same as it was 5 years ago. Ups and downs are a part of the currency markets.
> 
> Jeff


It may have been "just a spike" but it meant that Shimano prices in the UK went up by almost 40% in February 2009 and have not gone back to their old level or down at all. 

Most of the price differential on Campag between the US and UK is due to duty and carriage as well as aggressive price cutting by the likes of Ribble etc. It is rare to find Campagnolo in regular LBS's here too due to Ribbles pricing.

For example, Athena ergopowers should retail for £149.99. But Ribble discount them by 20% making them £119.96 which, once you add the carriage on, is only a couple of pounds over the trade price.

I have worked in the trade in the UK for almost 20 years. The aggressive discounting of product, be it Campag, Sram or Shimano has always been a problem. Luckily I have worked for businesses that can ride out the effects of it. But many small, independents cannot compete with this kind of competition. Indeed, they are quite likely buying their Campagnolo from Cyclesport North who are the wholesale arm of Ribble!


----------

